# Cheesy potato casserole



## mama d (Nov 21, 2003)

:?: Has anyone ever made the cheesy potato casserole using fresh potatoes?   (the one usually made with frozen hashbrowns)?  Any adjustments to the recipe?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2003)

I have only made this casserole a couple times but I would imagine if you used fresh potatoes that you would need to boil them first - dry them on paper towels completely - then they should be ready.  This is strictly a guess!!!!  Don't come after me if it doesn't work  

...and welcome to Discuss Cooking mama d


----------

